# purchased new P220R Scorpion



## hoghead32 (Sep 20, 2013)

I reviewed all the posts on the 220 and made my decision for my range toy..my range friend has a Springfield 1911 Stainless that he has reworked. My accuracy is less than expected with my pistol and find 5"groupings @7yds.is all I can shoot, yet with his Springfield it's not a problem to get 2" groups. I have reviewed my methods and watched countless videos to help improve but still thought I would do better. I am going to blame myself for my short comings with this pistol but is there anything I should look for on the pistol itself or trade for a Springfield.....also have a P238 Tribal,Rosewood/P938 Sport/92FS/M&P Shield 9/Glock 26/45LC Stampede/


----------



## hoghead32 (Sep 20, 2013)

Went back to my gun store n told them the sig was not happy with me n wanted a new home...I picked out a XDm 45/ 5.25 kit..all black. Went to the range the next morning n got my 5"groups at 15 yds and was happy,never moved over to the 7 yd section. The xd had a more comfy grip n double stack 13 round mags X 3ea. as well as adj.rear site. I also felt less recoil....guns a little big but didn't want it for carry so it serves my purpose. I am disappointed I had a tough time with the beautiful Sig Scorpion.


----------



## Tennjed (Oct 21, 2011)

Glad you found what works for you. Congrats! I hope you didn't lose too much on trading the Sig back in


----------



## hoghead32 (Sep 20, 2013)

Trading is always a loss...paid 939 got 650 on trade but xdm is less money so 53 dif...in retrospect the thicker grip on the sig.with my hand size just didn't relate well with my shooting so it wasn't the gun it was all me...


----------

